# How far can you actually see the 10 ring ?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

For me about 15 yards.


----------



## Rodh88 (May 7, 2019)

Not much more than twenty. But its definitely not a black target in the shade. Getting old sucks!


----------



## BubbaDean2 (May 25, 2017)

There's a 10 ring?


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

With 4x lens on a good target that's not black in the shade or white target in bright sun light around 30. Cannot shoot with glasses on so I cannot see anything beyond 20yds nor can I see where my arrow hit.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I can't see it at all. Wish I could.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I have Shrewd Optum with 5x lens and 0.5 clarifier at Podium peep.
Some targets, I can see rings from 45m or even further.
Some targets 20m is too much, depending how used that target is and what is size/light/colouor etc.

Some times I cant see anything than black shape of an animal when light difference is high and angle right and target is in shade.
Black targets are hardest..

Like in our track there's phaesant (pic under) and I shot it estimated 2 times. 
First I estimated target to be too close and second arrow was nicely corrected.
Afer shot I did measure distance with rangefinder and it was 30m distance.
I'd see those rings with ease thru my scope so aiming wasn't so hard.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

In perfect lighting on a Delta McKinsey maybe 25-30yards. On a Rhinehart a lot less. This is what makes 3D difficult to me. Got a dot on it I'll hit it. I cant count how many perfect executions I've had on a 3D target miss because I aimed at what I perceived as the 12 ring only to be sitting in the 8. Happened twice this past weekend. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

With my 10x Binos I can see them 75+ yards in proper light. Through my 5x scope and .5 Clarifier, I can't see them very well unless the lighting is perfect maybe 15-20 yards. If the lighting is perfect and the targets aren't shot up too bad, I could see them at 30-35.

I'm running a Shrewd Nomad 42 with 5x Shrewd Lens and Specialty peep/clarifier. I have the pin set at a 45* angle and use blue fiber with Zbros light kit.


----------



## Ozz (Sep 19, 2017)

HalonShooter60X said:


> With my 10x Binos I can see them 75+ yards in proper light. Through my 5x scope and .5 Clarifier, I can't see them very well unless the lighting is perfect maybe 15-20 yards. If the lighting is perfect and the targets aren't shot up too bad, I could see them at 30-35.
> 
> I'm running a Shrewd Nomad 42 with 5x Shrewd Lens and Specialty peep/clarifier. I have the pin set at a 45* angle and use blue fiber with Zbros light kit.


Same. With a 6x lens (I do love the 45* pin).


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

I struggle to see the rings with binos!! I surely cant see rings through my scope.


----------



## LShevill (Jul 12, 2019)

I can see the 10 ring at about 20 metres...but I can see an arrow hole at 35 metres.


----------



## tbrown9897 (Feb 21, 2019)

for me probably 10 yards shooting fixed pins class. binos are your best friend when shooting 3d and once you shoot 3d for a while you can tell by distinguishing lines and markings where your rings are.


----------



## AABryan (Nov 21, 2018)

For ASA targets, I can see the 10 ring up to 30-35 yards with my 6x (depending on the color of the target), HOWEVER... it's the upper core that I reference more often than not - especially at longer distances. I know how far down the 10 ring is from the core on each of the twenty 2019 ASA targets in play this year. You can see most of cores with the naked eye from quite a ways back. Hope that is helpful.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

So, I'm not the only one who can't see the 10 ring at 40yds. Maybe I should try a X5 or X6

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## HonkeyMcGee88 (Jun 6, 2019)

I am 31 years old and dont wear any prescriptions. 

I just recently shot my 1st 3D since I switched to a lense. Using a 6X and #2 specialty clarifier... if I am remembering right there was a target or two out close to 40 yards, I could maybe not make the 10 ring out perfect but definitely make out the 8 ring easily which gave a good reference. These targets were in a quite bright South Texas sun so they couldn't possibly have been lit up any more have. 
Like others have said on something like a wild boar it's tough to see them very far at all. I try to find a reference point on the body to aim for on those.


----------



## Davidmyrto (May 6, 2019)

I’m thinking 10-15 yards depending on lighting


----------



## clintbc13 (Dec 16, 2009)

10 to 15 yds


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

too many variable to say for sure at 54 years old getting harder to see them but with a 5 x lens in a shrewd nomad 42 mm scope mounted close to bow as I have a short draw and like at least a 1/8 inch peep for 3d for light I can usually make out the 10 ring out to about 30 yards. I use no clarifier for 3d but use one for indoors a number 1 yellow in my hamskea peep.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I changed IR Perfectium 4x lens and actually I see those rings better than with 5x cheapest Optum lens.
It's not all about magnification, it's about over all quality too. And with 4x lens I can shoot without clarifier if necessary.
Some rainy days I need to get that off to see anything.


----------



## sdfuller (Jan 28, 2017)

Not far at all. I look at it with my binos then use features of the target to figure out where to put my pin. Sometimes you just have to guess!


----------



## Lenny308 (Dec 6, 2019)

For me about 15 yards on most targets.


----------



## Andrzejewskie (Nov 29, 2019)

Depends on the lighting but over 20 yards it's a struggle for me


----------



## BlkArrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Rodh88 said:


> Not much more than twenty. But its definitely not a black target in the shade. Getting old sucks!


X2 
A lot depends on lighting and target colour. Before someone turned down the intensity of the sun and made everything fuzzy I could see some rings out to 30 yards. Dark targets in the shade from a sunny shooting position are brutal. I sometimes I could only get the target outline at less 15 yards.


----------



## Ahkhira (Aug 26, 2019)

With only my glasses, I can't see it at all. I'll get a quick peek at it through optics, and then go from there. Maybe if it's a HUGE target, like a moose or a stag, I can see it at about 15 yards. I have horrible eyesight, so I tend to rely on memory. If I'm in low light, I can't see much even with optics. I just make a shot based on knowledge of general anatomy of said target and hope I hit it at all.


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm 70 and shoot bowhunter class. So, I usually can't see the 10 ring until we go to pull arrows. I look at shadows, shapes, anatomy of the animal, etc. through my binos and use that as a mental reference when I shoot.


----------



## Thefuzz011 (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm blind but through my 6x lens, i can see to about 30-35 yards on a well lit target.


----------



## RAzZin (May 7, 2019)

I can see 10 zone probably up to 20m with good light. 4x lens + clarifier A in hamskea peep.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Depending on light and target this varies so much.
Sometimes up to 45m, sometimes hardly even to 10m.
Black target in shade and sun right behind target... it's good if U see those even with binos and nice if U see shape of target thru scope.


----------



## Tucson3d (Feb 1, 2021)

rigginuts said:


> I know is may vary a lot depending on age but lets say under good light conditions how far can you actually see the 10 and 12 ring on a wild boar and a large alert deer target ? If any, what power lenses and verifiers/clairifiers and pin size and colors work best for you ?


I just got a 4x lens and I can see pretty good to 35.


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Tipe said:


> I have Shrewd Optum with 5x lens and 0.5 clarifier at Podium peep.
> Some targets, I can see rings from 45m or even further.
> Some targets 20m is too much, depending how used that target is and what is size/light/colouor etc.
> 
> ...


Who makes that target if I might ask?


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

BucksNBulls said:


> Who makes that target if I might ask?


I think it's SRT ->SRT Targets | 3D and Target Made in Italy


----------

